# Radeon 5830 gelistet bei Schottenland.de



## plichi (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

bin gerade beim durchforsten von Schottenland nach ner 5850 auf folgenden Eintrag gestoßen

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5830 (11169-00-xxR) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich "neu" ist aber mir sind Preise und technische Daten der neuen 5830 bis jetzt nicht untergekommen...

Demnach wird sie etwas über 200€ kosten und folgende technische Ausstattung besitzen

Grafik-Chiptakt	                         750MHz
Pixel-Shader-Version	                 5.0
Unified Shader / Stream Processors 	 1280
DirectX Hardwareunterstützung	 11.0
Grafikspeicher	                         1024MB
Grafikspeicher-Typ	                 DDR5-SDRAM
Grafikspeicher-Takt	                 4000MHz
Grafikspeicher-Anbindung	         256 Bit

Nach den Daten also deutlich schneller als die 5770..ich bin gespannt was die Karte bringen wird..

Gruß


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal, da sollen besonderst ungeduldige Vorbesteller abgezogen werden. Die Karte fällt bei Verfügbarkeit mit Sicherheit auf 200 € oder tiefer.


----------



## plichi (10. Februar 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, da sollen besonderst ungeduldige Vorbesteller abgezogen werden. Die Karte fällt bei Verfügbarkeit mit Sicherheit auf 200 € oder tiefer.



kann gut sein.. aber die Rohdaten klingen recht ordentlich find ich. Dürfte die Lücke zwischen 5770 und 5850 sinnvoll schließen...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Februar 2010)

Bei letzten mal war es umgekehrt. Aber diesmal bin ich auch der Meinug, dass man besser noch abwarten sollte bis die Karte verfügbar ist. Denn teurer kann sie kaum werden, da man dann gleich zur 5850 greifen könnte.


----------



## Rotax (10. Februar 2010)

Imho gibts schon wieder zu viele Karten der neuen HD5XXX Serie...


----------



## Hektor123 (10. Februar 2010)

Ich find sie eigentlich sehr interessant. Nur die Preise sind momentan noch zu hoch.


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Imho gibts schon wieder zu viele Karten der neuen HD5XXX Serie...


 
Warum denn? Irgendwann fallen ja auch mal die HD4XXX weg und soooo viel bleibt dann ja auch nicht mehr. Von mir aus können gerne noch ein paar Karten rauskommen.


----------



## plichi (10. Februar 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Warum denn? Irgendwann fallen ja auch mal die HD4XXX weg und soooo viel bleibt dann ja auch nicht mehr. Von mir aus können gerne noch ein paar Karten rauskommen.



wobei mir es auch lieber wär, wenn gerade die 5xxx Serien vernünftig verfügbar wären.. Dafür würde ich auch ohne Probleme auf den Rest verzichten können


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. Februar 2010)

plichi schrieb:


> wobei mir es auch lieber wär, wenn gerade die 5xxx Serien vernünftig verfügbar wären.. Dafür würde ich auch ohne Probleme auf den Rest verzichten können



ich weiß zwar nicht in welchen shops du bestellen willst aber die hd5xxx serie ist schon seid wochen verfügbar schau doch nur mal bei alternate oder so rein haufenweise hd5xxx grakas lieferbar...

wer wirklich eine will bekommt sie auch


----------



## plichi (10. Februar 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht in welchen shops du bestellen willst aber die hd5xxx serie ist schon seid wochen verfügbar schau doch nur mal bei alternate oder so rein haufenweise hd5xxx grakas lieferbar...
> 
> wer wirklich eine will bekommt sie auch



fragt sich nur zu welchem Preis.. hier in Berlin stehen se auch im Laden direkt..für ~280€ und ne Karte die mit ~200€ Einführungspreis gestartet ist, kauf (zumindest) ich nicht für ~280€ nur aufgrund von Knappheit..

Edit: ich seh gerad alternate will ja sogar 299€ dafür haben..als onlineshop^^ so viel zu verschenken hab zumindest ich dann doch nicht...


----------



## tm0975 (10. Februar 2010)

nicht mal 10% langsamer als eine 5850, wenn ich das richtig überschlage. gefällt mir sehr gut. und ob sie nun 215 oder 200 € kostet ist mir persönlich egal! das p/l ist sehr gut.


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2010)

Die Daten klingen schonmal sehr gut


----------



## kuer (10. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Imho gibts schon wieder zu viele Karten der neuen HD5XXX Serie...


 

AMD hat mit dieser Karte das Sortiement fertig. Diesmal haben sie es geschaft, die Leistung so zu staffeln das es recht schlüssig ist(Treppenform). Jetzt müssen nur noch die Preise an Ort und Stelle und alles ist gut, denn die Verfühgbarkeit ist gut. 


PS:http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeo...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1265810590&sr=8-1

Hier ist sie auch gelistet, aber viel zu teuer


----------



## Feuerreiter (10. Februar 2010)

Aber das mit den Preisen wird sich schon einordnen, wenn erstmal Fermi draußen ist  .

@TK-XXL: Und ich freue mich nicht über Spam   .


----------



## TK-XXL (10. Februar 2010)

Juhuu freu mich auf die Karte


----------



## tm0975 (10. Februar 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Aber das mit den Preisen wird sich schon einordnen, wenn erstmal Fermi draußen ist  .
> 
> @TK-XXL: Und ich freue mich nicht über Spam   .



ich hoffe eher, denn wann fermi tatsächlich in die "läden" kommt, scheint noch immer in den sternen zu stehen...


----------



## LordTripack (10. Februar 2010)

Fermi kommt spät und wird preislich wohl genau in den Bereich der HD5870 zuerst fallen.
Wenn sie noch mehr Leistung bringt, können die Preise bergabgehen. Hoffentlich wird es nicht ein Debakel wie zu Zeiten der HD2900.

Die HD5830 auf Amazon kommt auch noch mit GDDR3 daher. Ob das stimmt? Mgl. ist es.


----------



## tm0975 (10. Februar 2010)

LordTripack schrieb:


> Fermi kommt spät und wird preislich wohl genau in den Bereich der HD5870 zuerst fallen.
> Wenn sie noch mehr Leistung bringt, können die Preise bergabgehen. Hoffentlich wird es nicht ein Debakel wie zu Zeiten der HD2900.
> 
> Die HD5830 auf Amazon kommt auch noch mit GDDR3 daher. Ob das stimmt? Mgl. ist es.



HD5830 mit GDDR3 möchte ich beinahe ausschließen, ebenso wie fermi im preisbereich der HD587, was zz 360 bis 380 € sind. reche mal für fermi mit 600€ aufwärts und vergiß die händler nicht, die sich bei den geringen mengen ihre handverlesenen modelle noch versilbern lassen wollen.

PCIe - Preisvergleich (Deutschland) - ComputerBase


----------



## TK-XXL (10. Februar 2010)

@Feuerreiter:Warum Spam?

Also ich denke eher das dsa mit den 750mhz Core Takt und den Gddr5 stimmt.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (10. Februar 2010)

Ohje, der Preis ist schonmal ziemlich hoch, vor allem wenn man den Dollarpreis in Euro umrechtnet, was ca. 160€ wären. Ich ging jetzt immer von 180€ aus, hoffentlich fällt der Preis noch!


----------



## tm0975 (10. Februar 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Ohje, der Preis ist schonmal ziemlich hoch, vor allem wenn man den Dollarpreis in Euro umrechtnet, was ca. 160€ wären. Ich ging jetzt immer von 180€ aus, hoffentlich fällt der Preis noch!



Rechne mal zur sicherheit 19% mwst auf die 160 €.


----------



## e30micha (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Preis der 5830 unter 190€ fällt, die Leistung wirklich stimmt wie angegeben, gehört sie mir . Klar zum Launch einer Grafikkarte ist der Preis meistens überzogen, dank Apotheken wie Alternate und Co., deswegen 2 oder 3 Wochen warten und der Preis fällt .

So müßten es eigentlich alle machen, weil dann ist die Verfügbarkeit gegeben und die wollen ja nicht auf den Karten sitzen bleiben ^^

Fermi sollte doch Ende März erscheinen? 2011?


----------



## XXTREME (11. Februar 2010)

e30micha schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis der 5830 unter 190€ fällt, die Leistung wirklich stimmt wie angegeben, gehört sie mir . Klar zum Launch einer Grafikkarte ist der Preis meistens überzogen, dank Apotheken wie Alternate und Co., deswegen 2 oder 3 Wochen warten und der Preis fällt .




Jaja, hat man ja an den HD5850/70 gesehen wie die im Preis nachgaben woll ?! Fingen mit 200-300€ an und wo stehen sie jetzt ? 214€ gehen für die HD5830 schon in Ordnung .
Wem es nicht passt greift zur HD5770 oder der alten Riege....ganz einfach .

@Rolk-> Träum weiter.
@Rotax-> Schwachsinn!! Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, warum die HD5570 nicht HD5650 heißt?? Sie ähnelt doch sehr der HD5670.


----------



## PeacemakerDT (11. Februar 2010)

Ich bin gespannt, wie der Preis der 5830 beim Verkaufsstart ist. unter 200 Euro is ok. Wenns mehr wie 200 werden, greif ich zur 5850 denn die wird auch wieder ein bisschen billiger. und auf die 40 Euro kommt dann auch net mehr an^^


----------



## windows (11. Februar 2010)

Das wird Abzocke für die Vorbesteller sein.


----------



## e30micha (11. Februar 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Jaja, hat man ja an den HD5850/70 gesehen wie die im Preis nachgaben woll ?! Fingen mit 200-300€ an und wo stehen sie jetzt ? 214€ gehen für die HD5830 schon in Ordnung .
> Wem es nicht passt greift zur HD5770 oder der alten Riege....ganz einfach .
> 
> @Rolk-> Träum weiter.
> @Rotax-> Schwachsinn!! Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, warum die HD5570 nicht HD5650 heißt?? Sie ähnelt doch sehr der HD5670.



So ein Quark... Die HD5770 fällt flach, dank dem tollen Speicherinterface für mich z.B. nicht zu gebrauchen.

Die "großen" 5... fingen klein an, die Nachfrage ist gestiegen, die Verfügbarkeit nicht. Was sagt uns das?


----------



## Dr@gon18 (12. Februar 2010)

plichi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Demnach wird sie etwas über 200€ kosten
> Gruß




Naja, müsste eigentlich billiger werden und so um die 150 euro kosten und damit die 4890 ablösen! 

die die 5850 ist für einen preis von ca 200€ gedacht. und die 5870 für ca. 300€!! Die preise sind momentan nur wegen der schlechten verfügbarkeit so hoch! 

die karte dürfte mit glück ziemlich gut übertakt bar sein und ich werde vielleicht meine hd 4890 gegen eine hd 5830 tauschen!! (Shader 800 gegen 1280, das ist mehr als das 1,5-fache!!) und der chip dürfte sich locker auf 850MHz also auf 4890 niveau oder gar noch viel höher übertakten lassen! damit sollte sie spürbar schneller sein als die 4890


----------



## kuer (12. Februar 2010)

e30micha schrieb:


> So ein Quark... Die HD5770 fällt flach, dank dem tollen Speicherinterface für mich z.B. nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> Die "großen" 5... fingen klein an, die Nachfrage ist gestiegen, die Verfügbarkeit nicht. Was sagt uns das?


 

Quark: Die Verfügbarkeit ist gut, nur nutzen die Shops die hohe Nachfrage. Deswegen sind die Preise noch auf so hohem Rang.
Was die 5770 angeht, stört es die 5770 aber nicht(128 BIT) und sie kommt auf die Leistung einer 4870 (doppelte bandbreite)und in DX11 Spielen sogar auf die Leistung einer 4890 (doppelte Bandbreite). Also ist die 5770 eine recht günstige(ansichtssache) Gamer Karte mit viel potenzial. Aber du brauchst anscheinend mehr Bandbreite


----------



## Clonemaster (12. Februar 2010)

Hier auch bei Amazon ! *PowerColor Grafikkarten ATI Radeon HD5000 HD5830*
Amazon.de: Radeon Hd 5830  für 240,-€

Warte auch schon ewig auf die Karte !!


----------



## e30micha (12. Februar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Quark: Die Verfügbarkeit ist gut, nur nutzen die Shops die hohe Nachfrage. Deswegen sind die Preise noch auf so hohem Rang.
> Was die 5770 angeht, stört es die 5770 aber nicht(128 BIT) und sie kommt auf die Leistung einer 4870 (doppelte bandbreite)und in DX11 Spielen sogar auf die Leistung einer 4890 (doppelte Bandbreite). Also ist die 5770 eine recht günstige(ansichtssache) Gamer Karte mit viel potenzial. Aber du brauchst anscheinend mehr Bandbreite



Und jetzt rate mal warum ich mehr "Bandbreite" brauch Oo


----------



## Mont4n4 (12. Februar 2010)

Wer kauft sich bitte für 240 Euro eine 5830, wenn es für 240 Euro bereits HD 5850 Karten gibt? Der Preis der 5830 kann nur ein Witz sein, ich habe mit 160-200 Euro gerechnet aber das wir mir schonwieder zu teuer und so wirklich wäre die Lücke von 5770 zur 5850 nicht geschlossen...


----------



## PontifexM (14. Februar 2010)

alle preise sind der witz.
und es wird alles so lange im regal lieben bleiben bis sich das normalisiert.
dann spiel ich eben in gottes gnaden mit der 8800gtx weiter ,drauf geschisssen


----------



## unterseebotski (14. Februar 2010)

Eben! Ich kann auch noch warten. Eine 5850 waere mir 200 wert. Mehr nicht. Und meine 4870 tuts auch noch.


----------

